# Choosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?



## berry87 (16 May 2008)

Hey,

What is the actual difference between these? Googling MBS just seems to show up Irish results, does anywhere else in the world recognise it? Is one better than the other?

Specifically I'm looking at 2 courses, MBS in Finance in Smurfit versus the MSc in Finance in Trinity.

The trinity course is new this year, is that a big gamble since it wouldn't be known? Then again it would probably be in their interest to help everyone who does it get good jobs so they can flaunt that next year.

I've got a conditional offer from smurfit and I'm dropping an application in to trinity today. Just looking for any advice/experience/thoughts.

Gerry


----------



## Flax (16 May 2008)

*Re: Chosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?*

I've heard the MBS in Smurfit is full of student straight out of their degree, and I don't think it's particularly valued by employers. It's also fairly expensive...


----------



## flattea2 (16 May 2008)

*Re: Chosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?*

As far as I am know,

MBS looks at things more in a business sense
MSc looks at things more in a financial/ mathematical sense

Then you decide between Trinity and UCD.

As an aside, have you considered accountancy if you are going down this related avenue? Many employers like to see an accountancy qual as it indicates real world knowledge.


----------



## ixus (18 May 2008)

*Re: Chosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?*

For my two cents I'd go for Trinity's new course. The course spec is more interesting. The person running it is a guy named Brian Lucey, he has written some pretty interesting papers on behavioural finance. The fact that it's a new course shouldn't take away from it. It actually seems to bring some new modules to it that are cutting edge and job specific e.g. financial informatics, data analysis, behavioural finance along with the more regular modules. 

In addition to this, the modules are being taught in block format, two weeks equity & bond valuation then move onto the next module. I would have loved to have done a course in this manner. The MSc covers way more than the MBS including your Financial Information Analysis and Corporate Finance which should be your basics in an MBS. 

If you check out the postgraduate section on boards.ie you'll see some discussion on this, including input from Mr.Lucey. 

Finishing my exams in my MSc tomorrow in UL (another great course). If I was starting again, the Trinity course would have been given some serious consideration (along with DCU's Financial & Capital Markets). I wouldn't have considered Smurfit, and not because of the MSc/MBS difference.

The other thing to consider is the timetable of the course. I think it's different to regular full-time courses to facilitate part-time students but am not 100% on this.


----------



## kcat (19 May 2008)

*Re: Chosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?*



flattea2 said:


> As far as I am know,
> 
> MBS looks at things more in a business sense
> MSc looks at things more in a financial/ mathematical sense


 

THis is true alright, which means that the course you choose would demand somewhat on your stengths. The MSc might not suit everyone.


----------



## itziargarcia (17 Dec 2008)

*Re: Chosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?*

Hey GERRY. 

I have the same dilema and I don't know what to do.  I'm applying for the MBS in Finance at UCD but there are so many good courses at Trinity. Did you find out a deeper explanation between the difereces of the MBS and MSc?

Thank you!

Itziar


----------



## berry87 (24 Dec 2008)

*Re: Chosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?*



itziargarcia said:


> Hey GERRY.
> 
> I have the same dilema and I don't know what to do.  I'm applying for the MBS in Finance at UCD but there are so many good courses at Trinity. Did you find out a deeper explanation between the difereces of the MBS and MSc?
> 
> ...



Hey Itzair,

The bottom line seems to be, a name is a name, not a huge difference between the MSc and the MBS. The only difference might be that MSc is more internationally recognised since smurfit is the only one who uses MBS, but smurfit isn't exactly a two-bit operation, it's well recognised in itself.

I decided on the MSc in Finance in Trinity in the end, some things about it just seemed more appealing to me. If you have any questions about the course, feel free to ask.


----------



## DarrenAsbey (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Chosing Masters in Finance (MBS vs MSc)?*

hi,

  I have the same dilema and I don't know what to do. I'm applying for the MBS in Finance at UCD but there are so many good courses at Trinity. Did you find out a deeper explanation between the difereces of the MBS and MSc?

www.staffingpower.com


----------



## Helen321 (1 Feb 2009)

Hi

For what its worth the MSc Trinity had a huge number of applications last year - I'm sure UCD did too (but I don't work there !) so maybe best to apply to both and then hopefully you'll be offered both but if not, you may at least get one


----------

